# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > مبتدی: برنامه نویسی آندروید با اکلیپس یا آندروید استادیو /// برنامه نویسی جاوا با نتبینز برای موبایل

## csharpspider

برنامه نویسی آندروید با اکلیپس یا آندروید استادیو /// برنامه نویسی جاوا با نتبینز برای موبایل ( کدام بهتر و پولساز است )

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز

من دات نت کارم (سی شارپ) ولی میخوام برنامه نویسی موبایل رو شروع کنم / خواهشمندم در مورد انتخاب یکی از اینها برام کمک فکری کنید تا در آینده از انتخابم پشیمون نشم / مثلا در مورد بازار کاری (در آمریکا) و خیلی چیزهای دیگه که از شما دوستان میشنوم

منتظر پست های شما عزیزان هستم

----------


## esmaeilbf

اینا که IDE هستند ربطی زیاد به دانش برنامه نویسی نداره شما اگر جاوا و کلا اندروید رو خوب می شناسین زیاد فرقی نمیکنه از چه ide استفاده میکنید همشون قدرتمند هستند اما خوده گوگل ایکلیپس رو برای توسعه ی اپ های اندرویدی پیشنهاد میکنه و جدیدا اندروید استودیو که هنوز اول راه هست و مشکلات زیادی داره پس درحال حاضر همون ایکلیپس بهترین انتخابه

----------


## csharpspider

> اینا که IDE هستند ربطی زیاد به دانش برنامه نویسی نداره شما اگر جاوا و کلا اندروید رو خوب می شناسین زیاد فرقی نمیکنه از چه ide استفاده میکنید همشون قدرتمند هستند اما خوده گوگل ایکلیپس رو برای توسعه ی اپ های اندرویدی پیشنهاد میکنه و جدیدا اندروید استودیو که هنوز اول راه هست و مشکلات زیادی داره پس درحال حاضر همون ایکلیپس بهترین انتخابه


پست من رو خوب نخوندی / من نگفتم برای برنامه نویسی آندروید از چه IDE استفاده کنم / منظور من این بود که آیا برنامه نویسی آندروید رو یاد بگیرم (حالا با اکلیپس یا آندروید استدیو) یا برنامه نویسی جاوا برای موبایل (با هر IDE - مثلا Netbeans) / و بازار کار هرکدوم رو بدونم

----------


## esmaeilbf

ببخشید درست نخوندم عجله داشتم
اما این سوال شما کاملا مشخصه که قطعا اندروید اینده بهتری داره شما مگه اپلیکیشنی جز اندروید و ios و کمی هم ویندوز فون میبینید !!
جاوا موبایل تنها شاید استفاده های دولتی مثل اپ هایی که بانک ها میسازین داشته باشه در غیراینصورت کاربرد تجاری و برای شما نداره خصوصا از لحاظ مالی

----------


## csharpspider

> ببخشید درست نخوندم عجله داشتم
> اما این سوال شما کاملا مشخصه که قطعا اندروید اینده بهتری داره شما مگه اپلیکیشنی جز اندروید و ios و کمی هم ویندوز فون میبینید !!
> جاوا موبایل تنها شاید استفاده های دولتی مثل اپ هایی که بانک ها میسازین داشته باشه در غیراینصورت کاربرد تجاری و برای شما نداره خصوصا از لحاظ مالی


مرسی از نظر شما / خواهشا بقیه هم نظر خودشون رو بگن تا من یه جمع بندی بکنم

----------


## andranik

سلام 
برنامه گوگل استودیو رو  اجرا میکنم وقتی یه پروژه جدید میسازم این پیغام خطا رو میده
من مبتدی هستم لطفا کمک کنید این مشکل رو رفع کنم
ممنون منتظر پاسخ هستم

----------

